# Any Idea! Weird!



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok so here is my problem. I just bought 6 9-10 inch red bellies. When I bought them they were just fine swimming around in the guys tank. Then to transport them I used a 36 gallon toot that was about half full of the water out of his aquarium. The same thing that I have used/done in the past to move a lot of large fish! So thats not my problem. Then when I got them home I take a pitcher of water and at 1 pitcher of water to the water in the toot 1 pitcher per 10 mins for about 45 mins. So thats not my problem either. My tank has been set up for several years and the water parameters are fine same as always. Same stuff I have done idk over a dozen times!

Ok but the problem I have now is that 1 of this reds is swimming around in the tank upside down! They were all perfectly ok in the toot still. But now Ive been tring for the last hour to hour and a half to keep him rite side up then trying to get him to swim around the tank to keep oxygen going over his gills. But his gills are still moving then every once and a while he swishes his tail pretty hard to make himself move pretty good. But then as soon as I take my hand out of the tank and let him be, he stays rite side up for a little bit then goes rite back to being upside down. Gills are still moving and he is still kind of swimming around the tank/moving his tail. But any ideas on whats wrong? Or sadly should I just call it quits on him and take him out? So he doesnt kill any of the others.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Could have been some underlying problem that made the move/transition to a new tank a bit harder on him than the rest... I'd probably keep an eye on him, he could snap out of it.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Another thing is I took him out of the tank and took a closer look at him and noticed he didnt have any teeth!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No teeth at all? That's a new one...


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah None at ALL! I called the buy I bought them from and he was joking around with me abt how they were Pacus! lol But I know they are not. Something he brought up thou was the water temp! His water was/is at 85 and mine is 79-80. But that shouldnt matter because the way I aclamated them should it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

As long as you acclimated them properly, it shouldn't be an issue, but that one may have had something else wrong with it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You bought this fish from D-town Iowa. Huh? Those are piranha. He might of bashed his face while being caught or in transport. What was temp of tot after the couple hour drive? The difference in the temp, pH, & possibly bashing something is probably his problem.teeth will grow back. You say your tank is cycled, but was it cycled for the bio-load you just put on it? How long have they been in tank? You might go through a mini cycle while your filters catch up to the amount & size of fish you added all at once. GL.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont know the temp of the water after the drive! Was still probably around 78-80 would be my guess. From what I could tell between the temp of the tank and the tot the water felt pretty much the same temp. Then the acclamating them would have gotten them use to the temp and ph would have fixed that problem of them not being use to it. And I know their teeth will grow back. I just thaught it was weird or ackward that it had no teeth at all!

Then the tank they are going into can deffently handle the bio load! It had close to 500 baby gold belly piranha in it. So the bio load of 6 reds is not even going to be close to the load it had in it! I sold a lot of the baby golds then what I had left I just moved to a 90 gallon then did 75% water change on the tank and left the filters on there just changed the mechanical part of the filter is all didnt tought the bio part. So the tank/cycle part is not the problem either.

But thanks for the info so far! He's still alive and swimming around still upside down! Dont know how long he can keep swimming upside down! But hopefully he will pull threw!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably bashed something & knocked em out. Then you know he might be tonights midnight snack. Should share some pics of mac fry & babies. Plenty of rbp but sites lacking on macs.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just pick up a 4in baby rhom Saturday night and he was fine till last night. It seems like he was gasping for air and he was spinning around in circles(up and down). I was wondering what is wrong with him also. He hasn't eaten since I got him. I'm pretty worry if hes a goner....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What was that word... "toot?"

What is a "toot?"


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Just updating everybody! He didnt make it threw the nite! I went to go check on him this morning and he was stiff as a rock!

Then a toot is/are those things you keep your junk in. You can usually buy them at wal-mart. A toot is those plastic/rubber containers that vary in sizes from 10 gallon to 55 gallon maybe even larger.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah... _Walmart_... no wonder I had no idea what you were talking about.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah dont you know Walmart has the best fish supplies! lol


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

That sucks. I guess my baby Rhom is doomed...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

A-ron said:


> Just updating everybody! He didnt make it threw the nite! I went to go check on him this morning and he was stiff as a rock!
> 
> Then a toot is/are those things you keep your junk in. You can usually buy them at wal-mart. A toot is those plastic/rubber containers that vary in sizes from 10 gallon to 55 gallon maybe even larger.


i think you mean *tote*...toot is what you do to a whistle


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Just updating everybody! He didnt make it threw the nite! I went to go check on him this morning and he was stiff as a rock!
> 
> Then a toot is/are those things you keep your junk in. You can usually buy them at wal-mart. A toot is those plastic/rubber containers that vary in sizes from 10 gallon to 55 gallon maybe even larger.


i think you mean *tote*...toot is what you do to a whistle
[/quote]

And that with which you snort blow.









(And, of course there's)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Just updating everybody! He didnt make it threw the nite! I went to go check on him this morning and he was stiff as a rock!
> 
> Then a toot is/are those things you keep your junk in. You can usually buy them at wal-mart. A toot is those plastic/rubber containers that vary in sizes from 10 gallon to 55 gallon maybe even larger.


i think you mean *tote*...toot is what you do to a whistle
[/quote]

And that with which you snort blow.









(And, of course there's)








[/quote]


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its not a good sign fish swimming all crazy/dazed!did you inspect his mouth better? Were the teeth broke? Hidden in big lips? & I think its a tooter P-man, not that I'd know.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Its not a good sign fish swimming all crazy/dazed!did you inspect his mouth better? Were the teeth broke? Hidden in big lips? & I think its a tooter P-man, not that I'd know.


Yes I completely inspected his mouth! There were no teeth PERIOD! No teeth in the tote! "Thank You" now that I feel like a dumb ass bc I even spell check that word! lol And there was not even any sign of teeth in his mouth...like if they were to have broken off! All that was there was just gums! The fish was dead thats how I know there was no teeth and/or pieces bc I looked nside his mouth then physically stuck my finger n his mouth and felt around to see if I could feel anything! And NO TEETH!

But hey its not worth getting all worked up over 1 fish out of 6! You win some and you lose some! This time I lose. BUT I still have 5 8-9 inch reds!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Who knows maybe he was a old sob?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oddly enough after reading this the red I lost last month was swimming upside down. I didn't think anything of it at the time, once I flipped him right side up he was fine....I wonder what this nonsense is...


----------

